# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa

## hangnt

_Vị trí: Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa nằm trong thung lũng Mường Hoa, xã Hầu Thào, huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai, cách thị trấn Sa Pa khoảng 8km về phía đông nam.
Ðặc điểm: Đây là di sản của cư dân người Việt cổ, gồm những khối đá với các hình chạm khắc từ xa xưa, nằm rải rác trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang của người dân bản Pho._


Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa được nhà khảo cổ người Pháp gốc Nga Glubev của trường Viễn Đông Bắc Cổ phát hiện vào năm 1925. Bãi đá trải rộng 8km² với gần 200 khối đá có kích thước, hình khắc khác nhau như: tranh vẽ tả thực, hoa văn trang trí, hình người đang toả hào quang, hình người cách điệu và một số mô tuýp khác về hình người, hình kiểu bản đồ mô tả thung lũng Mường Hoa... Đặc biệt, có các tảng đá được khắc trên đó những khối chữ vuông giống với chữ Nôm Dao.

Các nhà khoa học giả thiết đó là hình bản đồ cổ của người Mông hoặc gần như là cuốn sách cổ giới thiệu về những trận đánh ngày xưa... Có rất nhiều cách giải mã khác nhau của các nhà khoa học khi đến nghiên cứu Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa. Tuy nhiên, tất cả những cách giải mã đó mới chỉ dừng lại ở giả thiết. Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa vẫn nằm đó ẩn dấu những bí ẩn của người cổ xưa, thách thức các nhà khoa học. Từ tháng 10/1994, Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa được Bộ VHTT công nhận là di tích lịch sử văn hoá quốc gia. Hiện nay, di tích này đang được nhà nước đề nghị UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hoá thế giới.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Bãi đá cổ này có gì hay không nhỉ? Bạn nào đã đi nơi này chưa?

----------


## Meoluoi9x

SaPa nổi tiếng với những phiến đá cổ mà ^^
Đến nay phần nhiều các nhà khoa học vẫn chưa giải mã được ý nghĩa của nó

----------


## showluo

Phiến đá cổ đợt trước xem thời sự có thấy nhắc đến .
Hi vọng tương lai không xa có thể giải mã được nó.

----------


## damvanhuong

sapa lắm điều thú vị quá!!

----------

